# Best laptop for typing



## ice (9 Sep 2010)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone could recommend a good laptop for typing?

I don't need internet access or anything fancy. Just want

Large screen (at least 17 inchs)
Long battery life
Comfortable to type (up to 5 hours a day)

I have only ever owned a dell (inspiron at the moment)which has been fine - just wondering if there are any better ones out there more suited to my needs?

Would a refurbished one be a good idea ?


----------



## millieforbes (9 Sep 2010)

If you are doing a lot of typing you might be better with a desktop?


----------



## gipimann (9 Sep 2010)

or a laptop and separate full-sized keyboard?


----------



## Rois (9 Sep 2010)

Nearly all keyboards have a different "feel".  If I were you, I would go into to somewhere like PC World and test drive all the display laptops and see which keyboard you feel happiest with.  

I do a lot of typing, my keyboard is fine but sometimes I raise it up slightly for extra comfort. 

I also have a separate numeric pad on my laptop which is useful - these are standard now on most 17" laptops.  

I've found a few keyboards quite stiff e.g. Acer, but that is all down to personal preference. BTW my laptop is a Hewlett Packard.


----------



## Latrade (10 Sep 2010)

Laptops wouldn't really be designed around that kind of extended period of typing. You'll find none are really that comfortable for 5 hours use.

Are you going to be using it at home or out and about? If it's at home, the simplest solution is as gipiman says, just get a separate keyboard. If our an about, you'll have to live with it.


----------



## fla (10 Sep 2010)

I have a Sony Viao and part of the reason I chose it was because the keyboard is easier for typing.  It is comfortable for typing for long periods of time as well.  Would recommend one.


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Sep 2010)

I went from a desktop with wireless keyboard/mouse to a 17" Dell inspiron and hooked the keyboard/mouse to it, I think it's a good compromise. You have the portability of the laptop when needed but the good full size keyboard for extended typing.


----------



## ice (12 Sep 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - like the idea of the laptop and separate keyboard....will check that out - cheers


----------



## cork (10 Nov 2010)

Has anyone experience with the Dell Zino?

Small desktop type of PC


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Nov 2010)

The only way you'll know is by trying the keyboard out.


----------



## Bob_tg (11 Nov 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> The only way you'll know is by trying the keyboard out.


 
Good idea.  Make sure you do try out the keyboard first before buying it.  I bought one recently and was a little disappointed that the angle was relatively flat (i.e. the keyboard didn't really slope toward me).  All down to personal choice, of course, but try it out first.


----------



## pudds (11 Nov 2010)

gipimann said:


> or a laptop and separate full-sized keyboard?



I have this and even a seperate monitor as well  all connected to my laptop.

Seperate monitor as occassionally I like to surf standing up due to back ache.
Works a treat.


----------



## akuchey (3 Dec 2010)

for me toshiba satellite is the best laptop for typing job....it's for me maybe not suit to you.


----------

